# Actually Its a RR45OD



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Having found the manuals on the Brasilia USA website, I'm now sure that I have the RR45OD and not the R55OD. As all the specs appear to be the same (burr size, motor rating & capacity) I'm not too concerned. The only differences appear to be the size of the casing and the number of positions on the stepped adjustment. So if I can source a adjustment dial for a RR55OD, I guess I would have all the good points of the RR55OD but in a smaller casing and with a different tray.

As Brasilia USA appears to still be trading, I will see if I can source a couple of dials, adjustment pins and a pair of burrs.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you pictures?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol,I didn't even know they did an on demand version of the RR45 ! I guess the tray will be the biggest give away. The RR45 has a shorter rounder foot whereas the RR55 has a longer flatter tray that forms the foot.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Two images to show the difference between RR45OD vs RR55OD


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The 55 can often be chrome too - if that helps anyone.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

And I definitely have the 45. As the motor and burrs are the same I don't mind. The only difference I can see is a bigger casing (its a small kitchen so smaller is better) and there is no digital readout. Not sure I would use that as I was using the stopwatch on my iPhone and jewelry scales to adjust the dosing.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I know... mines a Chrome one









(only colours I've seen are Black, Silver/Grey, Chrome)



jonc said:


> The 55 can often be chrome too - if that helps anyone.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

ridland said:


> And I definitely have the 45. As the motor and burrs are the same I don't mind. The only difference I can see is a bigger casing (its a small kitchen so smaller is better) and there is no digital readout. Not sure I would use that as I was using the stopwatch on my iPhone and jewelry scales to adjust the dosing.


The digital readout makes it easier to set/adjust the dosing as I can just increase/decrease in steps of 0.1sec and try again. I'm currently grinding 18.5g of coffee in about 5.6sec. On the one without the readout I think you have to start and stop grinding in real-time to set the duration don't you? So you can't just nudge it and try again you have to re-time it?

Either way, £110 for an on-demand grinder of this quality was money well spent ridland


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It was only £85 plus whatever I spent on diesel driving there. I didn't realise that with the 55 digital you could nudge the time up in 0.1 increments. That would be handy because as you say, I have to adjust the dosing time in real-time which is a bit of a faff. So everytime I adjust the grind; I should be adjusting the dosing time. In practice I have the single dose as a 1 second pulse and use that to top up if I am within a few grammes.

I could really do with the 80 step adjustment ring as well because I am just not getting it quite right.


----------

